# 3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?



## Wanderer1980 (3. September 2015)

*3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?*

hi

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Mainboard: MSI Z97i Gaming ACX 
geplante Lüfter:  NOCTUA NF-A14 PWM

NOCTUA NF-A14 PWM - Gehäuselüfter - 140 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

so jetzt meine Frage:
kann ich alle 3 Lüfter via Y-Kabel verbinden und dann direkt am Mainboard anschließen? natürlich kann man sie zusammenschließen - aber ist dann noch die automatische Regelung via Mainboard möglich? oder ziehen 3 Lüfter an einem Steckplatz zuviel Strom?

lg chris


----------



## Stryke7 (3. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?*

Normalerweise sollte das noch gehen.


----------



## Andomaster (3. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?*

Die Lüfter sind mit einer maximalen Stromstärke von 130mA angegeben, in der Summe wären das dann maximal 390mA die fließen, falls damit der nötige Strom zum Anlaufen gemeint ist. Bei meinem Board ist zumindest der CPU-Fan-Anschluss mit maximal 1A bei 12V, also 12W angegeben, geh mal davon aus, dass das eher Standard ist. Wenn die restlichen Anschlüsse auch nur die Hälfte mitmachen, also 500mA, dann wäre noch ausreichend Reserve vorhanden.
Steht bei dir im Handbuch was dazu? Gehe jetzt aber auch mal davon aus, dass das klappen sollte!
War nicht vor kurzem jemand da, der 12 Lüfter an einem Header stecken gehabt hat?


----------



## Wanderer1980 (3. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?*

danke !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?*

Im Prinzip geht es, aber es kann im einzelnen Probleme geben, wenn die Anlaufspannung der einzelnen Lüfter stark variiert. Geregelt wird nur einer der drei Lüfter, er gibt die Pulsweite der PWM Regelung vor. Wenn dieser Lüfter mit geringer Pulsweite anläuft und sich dreht, bevor die anderen beiden Lüfter, kann es passieren, dass nicht alle Lüfter anlaufen. Manche Mainboards geben anfangs darum einen kurzen 100% Boost, aber nicht alle. Es hilft nur ausprobieren und notfalls die Lüfter in dem Y-Kabel umstecken, damit der am letzten anlaufende Lüfter als Master das Signal vorgibt.


----------



## exesus (4. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?*

Ist es im Allgemeinen nicht auch sinnvoll immer das gleiche Modell der Lüfter an einem Kabel zu verbinden? Also wenn z.B. vorne zwei XY sind und hinten einmal XZ, dass man dann lieber die 2 XY zusammen macht als einmal XY mit einem XZ? ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard anschließen?*



exesus schrieb:


> Ist es im Allgemeinen nicht auch sinnvoll immer das gleiche Modell der Lüfter an einem Kabel zu verbinden? Also wenn z.B. vorne zwei XY sind und hinten einmal XZ, dass man dann lieber die 2 XY zusammen macht als einmal XY mit einem XZ? ^^



Muss nicht zwingend sein,  aber wenn du mehrere Lüfter parallel anschließen willst, sollten sie halbwegs ähnlich sein.


----------

